# DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss



## Markusnadineleon (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Fliegen Freunde.Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr einen tipp habt ,für mich den suche zu dieser Rute eine passende dt schnur,den habe momentan eine guideline high water wf  dadrauf und finde sie ist zu leicht .Und wäre schön ,wenn ihr mir da eine dt die gut zur rute passt geben könnt danke...  #h|supergri


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



> sind einige DT Schnüre nur für Rutenklassen bis 3 oder 4 geeignet.


Sind das neue Erkenntnisse die der Rest der Welt noch nicht hat???   


Also es gibtzwar nicht mehr viele DT-Schnüre am Markt, aber spontan fallen mir z.B. Greys Platinum und Hardy Premium ein.
Darüber hinaus gibt es aber auch noch einige andere.


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Ein Bekannter hat ne Pounch auf der Rute, wirft sich echt klasse.#6
Ich frag mich auch warum eine DT Schnur ?


----------



## gezz (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Ich kenne einige Fliegenfischer (sehr gute sogar) die auf DT Schnüre - auch bei einer Rute der Klasse 5 - schwören. Sie/Die Schnüre sind vielleicht nicht mehr "modern", also nicht mehr in "Mode", haben aber dennoch ein paar eigene Vorzüge über die man nicht hinwegsehen kann: zum Beispiel bei Rollwürfen. Zudem finde ich die Präsentation sanfter als bei einer Keulenschnur. Apropos "Präsentation". Ich fische auf der LPXe (allerdings als 4er) eine "Guideline Presentation". Harmoniert wunderbar mit dem flotten Stecken, da sie ein wenig schwerer ausfällt. Ich fische die Schnur in entsprechender Klasse auch auf meiner 5er Z-Axis. Für mich persönlich am Bach eine der besten Schnüre. Schön kurze Keule fürs schnelle Laden auf engem Raum.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



> Zitat von Bungo:
> Nein, das nennt man Fakten, da einige Schnüre nur bis klasse 4 produziert werden




Also nur um Dich an deinen eigenen Worte zu erinnern:


> sind einige DT Schnüre nur für Rutenklassen bis 3 oder 4 geeignet.


Zwischen GEEIGNET und verfügbar ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Und genau um diese WEISSHEIT ging es. 
Es mag ja sein das die ein oder andere DT nur in Klassen bis 4 fabriziert wird, daraus aber eine deratige Aussage abzuleiten, wo es dutzende DT-Schnüre in Klasse 5 und mehr auf deutschen dem Markt gibt, ist ...... ?????

Nur mal so auf die Schnelle, und ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit:
Cortland 444 SL DT-3 bis 6
Cortland 444 DT-3 bis 7
Cortland 333+ DT-4 bis 6
Cortland Fairplay DT-5 bis 8
Hardy Premium DT-3 bis 5
Greys Platinum DT-3 bis 5
Rio Trout DT-3 bis 6




> aber was will ich auf einer 7er Rute mit einer DT?


Nun es gibt genug Kunden die genau diese Schnüre fischen möchten. Zudem fischt auch der ein oder andere auf seiner Zweihand eine DT-Schnur. Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht.


Auch die Aussage der feineren Präsentation einer DT-Schnur im Vergleich zur WF ist mehr als fraglich und wird von vielen Fachleuten bestritten.
Aber hier entscheidet, wie so oft im Leben, der persönliche Geschmack - was so auch ist.


----------



## Bungo (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Also es war produziert gemeint, entschuldige die unklare Ausdrucksweise.


Natürlich kann man drüber streiten inwiefern die sanfte Präsentation wirklich eintritt, denn im Endeffekt sind die ersten 9,14m bei WF und DT ja gleich.

Mir ist auch klar dass es Leute gibt die in hohen Klassen DT Schnüre fischen, das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.
Es gibt auch Leute die fischen 3er Ruten mit 6er Schnüren usw,...

Nur bin ich der Meinung dass es in hohen Klassen und dem damit verbundenen Zweck der Fischerei geeignetere Schnüre verwenden kann.
Natürlich kann ich auch eine DT verwenden wenn ich auf Hecht fische, aber ist eine WF die speziell für das transportieren großer Streamer auf Weite konzipiert ist, definitiv überlegen.
Oder spezielle Longbelly Schnüre mit denen ich auf Weite kommen will.
Bei der UL Fischerei sind diese beiden Einsatzbereiche nicht gegeben, deshalb sehe ich den Einsatzbereich einer DT dort eher gegeben.


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



> Natürlich kann ich auch eine DT verwenden wenn ich auf Hecht fische, aber ist eine WF die speziell für das transportieren großer Streamer auf Weite konzipiert ist, definitiv überlegen.


 
Da stimme ich dir zwar zu 100% zu, aber das war hier nicht die Frage und stand auch nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## WK1956 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo,

könnte mir mal jemand erklären welche Nachteile eine DT-Schnur der Klasse 3-6 haben soll?
Bzw. welche Vorteile eine WF-Schnur in den Klassen 3-6 haben soll?

Die Vorteile einer WF beim Transport von großen Streamern in den Klassen 7+ sind mir durchaus klar, darüber muß man nicht reden.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Werner,

meine Meinung:
Im Nahbereich hat die DT keine Nachteile gegenüber der WF, es sei denn, man wählt eine TT- artige WF, die läuft noch feiner über ein längeres Stück aus und ist somit noch sanfter in der Präsentation.

Für Switch- Casts bei sehr wenig (Rück-) Raum ist eine Kurzkeule besser !

Eine DT wird mit zunehmender Leinenlänge schwer und träge und erfordert dann gute Technik. Außerdem überlastet sie dann so manche Rute schnell.

DT,s benutzte ich nur zum Training, ansonsten schneide ich sie durch und mache in Verbindung mit einer Running Line Keulenschnüre daraus.

Thomas E.


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Thomas,

nun, ich habe in den letzten 40 Jahren schon alle möglichen Schnurtypen gefischt. Ich bin immer wieder zur DT zurück gekommen. Ich kann den anderen Schnurtypen beim Fischen auf kurze und mittlere Distanzen absolut keinen Vorteil abgewinnen, allenfalls beim Fischen auf große Distanzen, was bei mir praktisch nie vorkommt, mögen sie Vorteile haben.

Wenn ich auf mittlere und große Entfernungen Fischen muß, dann verwende ich eben eine Schnurklasse niedriger und erhalte mir damit die Vorteile der DT.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Tja Werner,

dann solltest Du wohl auch dabei bleiben.

Schade, das Du die Vorteile, die Du bei dem DT- Profil immer noch siehst, nicht aufführst.

R.P. Silberhorn schwört auch drauf, aber so richtig begründet hat es es nie schlüssig.

Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Thomas,

ich werde auch sicher bei der DT bleiben. Die Vorteile kann ich dir auch gerne nennen, dachte sie wären bekannt.
Den Hauptvorteil einer DT sehe ich in der Schnurkontrolle auf dem Wasser, hier konnte mich keine andere Schnurform überzeugen. Auserdem erlaubt eine DT gerade im nahen und mittleren Wurfbereich eine sehr saubere und feine Präsentation. Auserdem verzeiht eine DT Wurffehler viel besser als andere Schnurtypen. Nachteile sehe ich bei der DT nur beim Transport großer, schwerer Fliegen und beim Erreichen von wurfweiten im oberen mittleren und weiten Wurfbereich.

Mich würden mal die Vorteile einer Keulenschnur im normalen Wurfbereich beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen interesieren. Ich konnte da bisher keine Vorteile erkennen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## fischling (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Werner,

was ist denn für Dich der normale Wurfbereich? 

Wenn DU Thomas Rat befolgst und eine halbe DT an eine Runningline spleisst, hast Du 13 bis 15 Meter Fliegenschnur, die exakt einer DT-Leine entsprechen. Und alle von Dir angeführten Vorteile müßten Dir immer noch zur Verfügung stehen, es sei denn, Dein Wurfgefühl wird von der Ahnung beeinflusst, dass bei zu befischenden Distanzen von mehr als 16 bis 18 Metern eine dünnere Runningline folgt, die aber das Anwerfen von Zielen in über 20 Meter entfernt liegende Bereiche deutlich erleichtern würde.

Gruß

FISCHLING


----------



## WK1956 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Fischling,

ich habe solche Montagen schon gebaut, ist sicher kein Problem diese Schnüre auf diese Distanz zu werfen.
Aber gerade beim Nymphenfischen komme ich durchaus auch in Bereiche, wo ich auf die Runningline zurückgreifen muß/müßte.

Was mich aber viel mehr interesieren würde, welche Vorteile bieten den WF Schnüre, darauf konnte mir bisher, nicht in diesem Forum, niemand eine schlüssige Antwort geben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Bungo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Was mich aber viel mehr interesieren würde, welche Vorteile bieten den WF Schnüre, darauf konnte mir bisher, nicht in diesem Forum, niemand eine schlüssige Antwort geben.



Bessere Schusseigenschaften, damit müheloseres Werfen auf große Weiten.

Schwere Streamer lassen sich leichter transportieren.

Mit WF Schnüren sind außerdem hohe Schnurgeschwindigkeiten im Vergleich zur DT zu realisieren.


Und wenn ich sowieso nur um die 10m  (+5m Vorfach) werfe dann kann ich auch eine WF verwenden. Denn die WF in z.B. AFTMA #3 wiegt auf den ersten 9,14m genausoviel wie die DT #3 auf den ersten 9,14m und der Aufbau ist auch gleich. Erst nach den 9,14m kommt der Unterschied.
Und da hat dann die WF in fast allen Belangen die Nase vorn.


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



Bungo schrieb:


> Bessere Schusseigenschaften, damit müheloseres Werfen auf große Weiten.


 
aber doch nur bei größeren Entfernungen, bei Würfen unter 15 Metern müßten sie sich doch wie DT verhalten oder?



Bungo schrieb:


> Schwere Streamer lassen sich leichter transportieren.


 
Schwere Streamer verwende ich beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen nicht



Bungo schrieb:


> Mit WF Schnüren sind außerdem hohe Schnurgeschwindigkeiten im Vergleich zur DT zu realisieren.


 
Auch auf kurze Distanzen?



Bungo schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sowieso nur um die 10m (+5m Vorfach) werfe dann kann ich auch eine WF verwenden. Denn die WF in z.B. AFTMA #3 wiegt auf den ersten 9,14m genausoviel wie die DT #3 auf den ersten 9,14m und der Aufbau ist auch gleich. Erst nach den 9,14m kommt der Unterschied.
> Und da hat dann die WF in fast allen Belangen die Nase vorn.


 
Meiner Ansicht nach hat die WF besonders nach 9,14 m einige gravierende Nachteile, zumindest für meine Fischerei.
Beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen läßt sich eine WF kaum vernünftig menden. Einer der gravierendsten Nachteile ist, das man mit einer WF keine Rollwürfe auf größere Entfernungen durchführen kann.

Bisher sehe ich immer noch keinen Vorteil den eine WF gegenüber einer DT haben soll, ausgenommen beim Fischen mit Streamern.
Im kurzen Bereich verhalten sich beide Schnurtypen gleich, im mittleren Bereich hat die DT IMHO einige Vorteile beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## fischling (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Werner,

ich glaube, Du stellst Dich nur begriffstutzig, oder ist die Weiterentwicklung der Fliegenfischerei in den letzten 40 Jahren an Dir vorbei gegangen?



			
				Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Ansicht nach hat die WF besonders nach 9,14 m einige gravierende Nachteile, zumindest für meine Fischerei.
> Beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen läßt sich eine WF kaum vernünftig menden. Einer der gravierendsten Nachteile ist, das man mit einer WF keine Rollwürfe auf größere Entfernungen durchführen kann.
> 
> Bisher sehe ich immer noch keinen Vorteil den eine WF gegenüber einer DT haben soll, ausgenommen beim Fischen mit Streamern.
> Im kurzen Bereich verhalten sich beide Schnurtypen gleich, im mittleren Bereich hat die DT IMHO einige Vorteile beim Trockenfliegen und Nymphenfischen.



Wie auch Thomas schon darauf hinwies, gibt es außer den Dir bekannten Kurzkeulen auch Long Belly WF Leinen (z.B. halbe DT-Schnüre) und andere längere WF Schnüre , die im normalen Bereich mit jeder noch so herkömmlich getaperten DT mithalten können oder diese übertreffen.



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> meine Meinung:
> Im Nahbereich hat die DT keine Nachteile gegenüber der WF, es sei denn, man wählt eine TT- artige WF, die läuft noch feiner über ein längeres Stück aus und ist somit noch sanfter in der Präsentation.
> 
> Für Switch- Casts bei sehr wenig (Rück-) Raum ist eine Kurzkeule besser !
> ...



Ich kaufe auch DT Schnüre, habe aber alle mittig durchgeschnitten, weil ich damit im normalen Bereich bei  Entfernungen bis 25 Meter bestens auskomme.

Wenn Du über diesen Bereich hinaus noch menden kannst und bei 25 Meter Rollwürfen keine Leine schiessen lassen willst, kannst Du ja eine volle DT an eine Runningleine spleißen, dann behälst Du die Vorzüge einer DT und kannst feststellen, dass eine WF keine Nachteile mehr hat.

Gruß, FISCHLING


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Fischling,



fischling schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich glaube, Du stellst Dich nur begriffstutzig, oder ist die Weiterentwicklung der Fliegenfischerei in den letzten 40 Jahren an Dir vorbei gegangen?


 
ich halte wenig von persönlichen Angriffen, deshalb nur soviel.
Ich habe in den letzten 40 Jahren wohl alle Schnurformen ausprobiert, konnte aber keinen wesentlichen Vorteil gegenüber DT Schnüren feststelllen.

Liegt aber wohl daran, das ich zu dämlich bin.

Danke und Gruß
Werner

PS.: 


fischling schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch DT Schnüre, habe aber alle mittig durchgeschnitten, weil ich damit im normalen Bereich bei Entfernungen bis 25 Meter bestens auskomme


 
Wie du mit einer 12,5 m langen Schnur Entfernungen von 25 m erreichst, würde mich schon noch interesieren.


----------



## fischling (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischling,
> 
> ich halte wenig von persönlichen Angriffen, deshalb nur soviel.
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,

Deine Empfindlichkeit kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, erstens provozierst Du mit immer der gleichen Frage ohne die gegebenen Antworten in Deine Betrachtungen einzubeziehen und zweitens habe ich geschrieben, dass ich *glaube*, dass dies absichtlich geschieht.

Probier einfach noch mal eine für Deine Zwecke passende Longbelly Schnur aus und Du wirst erkennen, dass man damit prima Presentieren, Rollwerfen und auf 25 Meter Schiessenlassen Kann.
Wurfweiten von 25 Metern sind übrigens auch mit normalen WF Leinen, die etwa 12,5 Meter Keulenlänge haben, für einen Durchschnittswerfer kein Problem.

Bitte und Gruß
FISCHLING


----------



## WK1956 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Fischling,



fischling schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> Deine Empfindlichkeit kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, erstens provozierst Du mit immer der gleichen Frage ohne die gegebenen Antworten in Deine Betrachtungen einzubeziehen und zweitens habe ich geschrieben, dass ich *glaube*, dass dies absichtlich geschieht.
> 
> ...


 
sorry, aber anscheinend liest du meine Beiträge überhaupt nicht.
Ich habe nie bestritten, das man all das von dir beschriebene mit einer Keule machen kann.
Desweiteren habe ich inzwischen schon mehrfach erwähnt, das ich nahezu sämtliche Schnurformen bereits gefischt habe.
Ich habe bereits mehrfach erwähnt, das ich Keulenschnüre für geeignet halte, wenn es darum geht, große Köder zu transportieren oder große Weiten zu werfen.

Meine Frage lautete eigentlich, welche Vorteile WF Schnüre beim Fischen mit der Trockenfliege oder mit der Nymphe auf kurze oder mittlere Distanz gegenüber der DT Schnur haben.

Ich bin hier der Ansicht, das die WF allenfalls gleichwertig mit einer DT ist, in einigen Situationen eher schlechter.
Um es nochmal zu wiederholen, Probleme bereiten die WF Schnüre beim Menden der Line bei Entfernungen über 10-12 Meter und bei Rollwürfen auf diese Distanz.

Gruß Werner

PS.: und provoziert fühle ich mich, duch solche Aussagen wie du sie tätigst.
Man kann auch sachlich diskutieren ohne den anderen anzugreifen, das würde ich bevorzugen.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Man kann auch sachlich diskutieren ohne den anderen anzugreifen, das würde ich bevorzugen.



@all
Ich ebenfalls und darum möchte auch auch bitten#h


----------



## fischling (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Lieber Werner,

nun habe ich eine "Gelbe Karte", weil ich manchmal zu wenig Nachsicht aufbringe.

Ich hatte Dich gefragt: "was ist denn für Dich der normale Wurfbereich?", und geschrieben: "Wenn DU Thomas Rat befolgst und eine halbe DT an eine Runningline spleisst, hast Du 13 bis 15 Meter Fliegenschnur, die exakt einer DT-Leine entsprechen. Und alle von Dir angeführten Vorteile müßten Dir immer noch zur Verfügung stehen, ..."

Du hast geantwortet mit: "ich habe solche Montagen schon gebaut, ..... Aber gerade beim Nymphenfischen komme ich durchaus auch in Bereiche, wo ich auf die Runningline zurückgreifen muß/müßte."

Jetzt präzisierst Du erstmals: "Um es nochmal zu wiederholen, Probleme bereiten die WF Schnüre beim Menden der Line bei Entfernungen über 10-12 Meter und bei Rollwürfen auf diese Distanz."

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass man mit 9 Fuß Ruten und 3 Meter Vorfachlänge mit einer(m) normalen 12,5 Meter langen Keule/Schusskopf Entfernungen bis zu 18 (achtzehn) Metern abdecken kann, ohne dass die Runningline außerhalb des Spitzenringes ist? Und dass mit Longbelly Leinen, die normalerweise bis ca. 16 Metern Länge haben, man bis auf 22 Meter käme.

Um es nochmal zu wiederholen, DT Schnüre haben für mich keine Vorteile und deshalb werden immer weniger davon produziert.

Was ich zum Fischen nicht gebrauchen kann, wie eine halbe überflüssige DT Leine, kommt mir nicht auf die Rolle!

Wie Thomas schon sagte, bleibe bei Deinen DT Leinen, nur versuche nicht, noch Unwissenden DT-Leinen schmackhaft zu machen, denn irgendwann wird es keine mehr geben und dann muss man zwei Schussköpfe stumpf zusammensetzen um die Vorteile einer DT ausnutzen zu können.

Entschuldigung, dass ich Dich angemacht habe.

Gruß FISCHLING


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Frischling,

erstmal, deine Entschuldigung nehme ich an.
Auch wenn ich deinen Beitrag, sagen wir mal, etwas merkwürdig finde.
Du zitierst mich aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und damit unvollständig, das ist kein guter Diskussionsstil.
Aber lassen wir das, vielleicht ist das deine Art.

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe, du gehst überhaupt nicht auf meine Frage ein.
Im Gegenteil du stellst Behauptungen auf, die zwar rein rechnerisch richtig sein mögen, aber in der Praxis so einfach nicht richtig sind. Klar, du hast rechnerisch recht, 3 m Vorfach plus 12,5 m Fliegenschnur plus 2,75 m Fliegenrute ergeben eine theoretische Entfernung von 18 m. In der Praxis wirst du mit dieser Schnurlänge mit einem Rollwurf nur eine deutlich kürzere Entfernung erreichen. Hast du aber auch nur eine Rutenlänge Runningline herausen wirst du keinen Rollwurf auf diese Entfernung mehr hinbekommen, mit einer DT hast du dieses Problem nicht.
Wie legst du die Leine um, wenn die Keule herausen ist und du mit der Runningline menden mußt?
Wie gesagt, im Bereich unterhalb der 12,5 m Keule sind beide Schnurtypen gleich, da nehmen Sie sich nichts. oder bietet die WF in diesem Bereich irgendeinen Vorteil den ich bisher nicht erkannt habe?
Und zweifellos ist die WF der DT bei großen Entfernungen und/oder beim Fischen mit schweren Fliegen der DT überlegen, aber das war auch nicht meine Frage.

Zweifellos bin ich ein Fan der DT, aber das liegt nicht nur daran, das ich mit dieser Schnur aufgewachsen bin, sondern das liegt auch an den Erfahrungen die ich beim Werfen mit den verschiedenen Schnurtypen gemacht habe.
Schließlich bin ich nicht als verbohrter 54-jähriger auf die Welt gekommen, sondern habe in meiner Entwicklung zum Fliegenfischer auch jugendlichen Eifer an den Tag gelegt und jede Neuheit ausprobiert.

Mir ging und geht es absolut nicht darum die DT in den Himmel zu loben und als das allein selig machende darzustellen. 
Meine ursprüngliche Frage war


> könnte mir mal jemand erklären welche Nachteile eine DT-Schnur der Klasse 3-6 haben soll?
> Bzw. welche Vorteile eine WF-Schnur in den Klassen 3-6 haben soll?


Nach den bisherigen Anworten sehe ich das jetzt so, das sich in dem Bereich der ersten 12,5 m keine Unterschiede zwischen den Schnüren feststellen lassen. Im Bereich darüber hat die WF Schwächen wenn man auf Rollwürfe oder Line menden angewiesen ist, wärend Sie Vorteile beim Fischen mit großen/schweren Fliegen und dem erreichen größerer Distanzen hat.

Sehe ich das jetzt richtig oder liege ich da falsch.

Gruß Werner


----------



## fischling (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Moin Werner,

beim praktischen Fischen bin ich selten in Situationen Rollwürfe über 20 Meter hinaus machen zu müssen, das mache ich lieber und leichter mit Switchcasts. Sollte ich aber ständig nur mit Rollwürfen auf diese Entfernungen fischen können und dann auch noch immer wieder 20 Meter Leine menden müssen, würde ich trotzdem eine Langkeulenschnur vorziehen.

Aber zurück zu Deiner Ursprungsfrage:


WK1956 schrieb:


> Meine ursprüngliche Frage war
> 
> 
> > könnte mir mal jemand erklären welche Nachteile eine DT-Schnur der Klasse 3-6 haben soll?
> ...


Der Nachteil von DT-Leinen ist, es gibt praktisch nur ein Taper, eine Parallelschnur mit der Standardverjüngung von 1,5 bis 2,5 Metern, die Schnüre sind nur eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen, verbrauchen aber viel Rollenplatz.
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es WF Leinen in sehr unterschiedlichen Ausformungen, für die sanfte Presentation, für Switchcasts und Rollwürfe bis hin zum Transport schwerer Fliegen. Es ist falsch, anzunehmen, dass alle WF Leinen wie die ersten Meter einer DT Schnur aussehen, da gibt es Riesenunterschiede in den Tapern, und diese sind durch den Einsatzbereich bestimmt und nicht Schnurklassen abhängig. 

Eine Ausnahme würde ich machen bei Schnurklassen ab und unter #3, würde man in diesem Bereich ehrlich wiegen, gäbe es kaum Spiel für Taperungen, es wären mehr oder weniger alles Levelleinen.

FISCHLING


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Rollwürfe über 20m hinaus?
Linemending auf 20m Distanz?

Das klappt doch mit keiner Schnur vernünftig (wenn von einem Standardoutfit 8-9Fuss Klasse 4-5 ausgeht), also hört auf euch die Taschen voll zuhauen 


.


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Rollwürfe über 20m hinaus?
> Linemending auf 20m Distanz?
> 
> Das klappt doch mit keiner Schnur vernünftig (wenn von einem Standardoutfit 8-9Fuss Klasse 4-5 ausgeht), also hört auf euch die Taschen voll zuhauen
> ...


 
von über 20 m hinaus habe ich nicht gesprochen, schon in dem Bereich von 15 bis 20 m bekommt man mit einer WF Probleme.

Gruß Werner


----------



## WK1956 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Fischling,

langsam gefällt mir die Diskussion wieder besser.
Du solltest es allerdings vermeiden, die Entfernungen immer weiter zu vergrößern.



fischling schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu Deiner Ursprungsfrage:
> 
> Der Nachteil von DT-Leinen ist, es gibt praktisch nur ein Taper, eine Parallelschnur mit der Standardverjüngung von 1,5 bis 2,5 Metern, die Schnüre sind nur eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen, verbrauchen aber viel Rollenplatz.


 
naja, das kann man auch anders sehen, wozu brauche ich denn den vielen Rollenplatz?
Und welche Einschränkung meinst du?
Was unterscheidet die DT von er WF, nach deinen bisherigen Aussagen doch nichts weiter, als das die WF ab einer bestimmten Länge nur noch ne dünne Runningline hat, davor sind doch beide Schnüre identisch.
So zumindest deine bisherigen Aussagen.




fischling schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es WF Leinen in sehr unterschiedlichen Ausformungen, für die sanfte Presentation, für Switchcasts und Rollwürfe bis hin zum Transport schwerer Fliegen. Es ist falsch, anzunehmen, dass alle WF Leinen wie die ersten Meter einer DT Schnur aussehen, da gibt es Riesenunterschiede in den Tapern, und diese sind durch den Einsatzbereich bestimmt und nicht Schnurklassen abhängig.


 
und das sagst du mir erst jetzt?
Bisher sind wir doch davon ausgegangen das eine WF nichts anderes ist als eine halbe DT mit Runningline.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Na Sportsfreunde.

Ich möchte Euren Höhenflug mal ein bisschen bremsen und mal wieder auf den Kern des Themas kommen '*DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss'*

oder Ihr solltet den Mod bitten das Thema umzubenennen.

Ein Freund von mir hat die Rute in Länge und Wurfklasse.
Getestet haben wir die Rute mit einer 3M DT6F und einer 3M Ultra4 DT5F.
Fazit: Die Rute bewegt beide Schnüre mühelos. 
Mit der DT6 hatte man eine zügigere Aufladung, welche die Rute im Nahbereich eine sauber arbeiten ließ. Mit viel Schnur wirkte die Rute schnell überladen.
Mit der DT5 konnte man schon ein bisschen mehr Schnur in der Luft halten, was eine saubere Präsentation auf Entfernung zuließ.
Auch zum üben am See oder auf dem Rasen hat die DT5 mehr Spass gemacht.

Aber wie gesagt, die Aussagen sind subjektiv, da das Wurfverhalten und der persönliche Geschmack sehr verschieden sind.

PS: Als Keulenschnur hat auch sehr gut eine LOOP Opti Stream WF5F gepasst, mit einer 6er der Firma war sie überladen.

Und mein persönlicher Tipp: Wenn Du 2 Rollen (Wie ich) oder eine Rolle mit E-Spule hast, dann kannst du eine DT und eine WF Schnur mit zum fischen nehmen und kannst dich schnell an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.
Hat jetzt in Norwegen super geklappt, da ich an einigen Stellen die DT Schnur (Bin übrigens ein grosser DT Freund) nicht einsetzen konnte und auf die WF zurückgegriffen habe, da ich auch mal eine Tungstennymphe transportieren musste und wenig Platz hatte.
(Siehe Bild )

Vielleicht hilft die Antwort ja ein bisschen, die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eh nicht, leider, sonst hätte ich Sie und viel Geld gespart.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet die DT von er WF, nach deinen bisherigen Aussagen doch nichts weiter, als das die WF ab einer bestimmten Länge nur noch ne dünne Runningline hat, davor sind doch beide Schnüre identisch.




Moin,

meines Erachtens hat die Keulenschnur gerade auf kurzer Distanz einige Vorteile. Nimmt man eine DT #5 und eine WF selbiger Klasse, unterscheiden sich diese deutlich im Aufbau. Eine WF ist in der Regel wesentlich schwerer und somit in der Lage, die volle Aufladung der Rute auch ohne große Schnurmengen zu erreichen. Wollte man dies mit einer DT erreichen, muss diese schon eine Klasse höher ausfallen, als die WF, was schlussendlich zu Lasten weitere Würfe geht, weil die nachfolgende Schnurmenge durch die größere Masse die Rute evtl. überlastet. Ein DT hat für mich lediglich den Vorteil einer genaueren Präsentation über lange Distanzen, da, ein entsprechend guter Wurfstil vorausgesetzt, das schießenlassen entfällt. Den Voteil der sanfteren Präsentation einer DT ggü. einer WF halte ich für einen alten Mythos. Mittlerweile sind WF Schnüre mit beinahe jedem Fronttaper zu bekommen, sodass man sich hier das passende heraussuchen kann. Was das Mending angeht, ist eine DT sicherlich leichter zu handlen, bei wirklich langen Distanzen ist aber auch dort irgendwann mal Schluss. Vielleicht beziehen sich Deine schlechten Erfahrungen ja eher auf frühe Keulenmodelle, bei der aktuellen Produktvielfalt gibt es jedoch sicherlich auch eine Schnur, die Deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden kann.

T

PS: Bei Rollwürfen halte ich eine DT auch für überbewertet. Auch eine solche Leine bekommst Du, bzw. ich nicht mehr auf einer Länge von 20 Metern  gut gerollt. Bei einer DT verkürzt man einfach auf Keulenlänge und lässt den Rest schießen.


----------



## fischling (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Moinsen Marian,

spielste jetzt Volunteer oder biste immer noch nur VIB?

Oder was willste mit dem nachfolgenden Spruch andeuten?



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Na Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Ich möchte Euren Höhenflug mal ein bisschen bremsen und mal wieder auf den Kern des Themas kommen '*DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss'*
> 
> oder Ihr solltet den Mod bitten das Thema umzubenennen.



Grüssinger

FISCHLING


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Ich denke Du hast eine Antwort auf deine Frage erhalten und wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Und deine Frage, ich könnte dir eine Antwort schreiben aber ich finde dieses Video sagt eigentlich Alles und ist auch für dich verständlich, da bleiben keine Fragen offen.

:m http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_43S3lgq2Y



PS: Du hast aber in deiner Aufzählung noch VIP und MIP vergessen


----------



## fischling (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Moinsinger Marian,

wenn Du Dich schon als Hilfsmoderator aufspielst, müßtest auch Du Dich an Deine Forderung halten und nicht selbst in die von Dir unerwünschte Diskussion einsteigen!



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> PS: Als Keulenschnur hat auch sehr gut eine LOOP Opti Stream WF5F gepasst, mit einer 6er der Firma war sie überladen.
> 
> Und mein persönlicher Tipp: Wenn Du 2 Rollen (Wie ich) oder eine Rolle mit E-Spule hast, dann kannst du eine DT und eine WF Schnur mit zum fischen nehmen und kannst dich schnell an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.
> Hat jetzt in Norwegen super geklappt, da ich an einigen Stellen die DT Schnur (Bin übrigens ein grosser DT Freund) nicht einsetzen konnte und auf die WF zurückgegriffen habe, da ich auch mal eine Tungstennymphe transportieren musste und wenig Platz hatte.
> ...



Meine Frage war einfach nur, ob Du mit Deinem Ordnungsruf andeuten wolltest, dass auch Moderatorenbefähigung in Dir steckt.

Grüssinger FISCHLING

P.S.: *VIB* steht für *V*ery *I*mportant* B*oardy (nach eigenem Befinden = Selbsteinschätzung)


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Juli 2010)

*Aw:*

Moinsinger Sportsfreunde.

Um es mal wieder auf den Punkt zu bringen *'DT Schnur, welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss'* fischt den nicht noch Jemand diese Rute mit einer DT Schnur, zur Not tut es vielleicht auch eine WF oder Levelline oder Schusskopf oder mit Polyleader, was aber am Thema vorbei wäre.   (Die Resonanz wäre aber sicher höher unter Umständen)

Also ich fände diese Erkenntnisse auch ganz ganz toll und wunderbar  #h


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



> *'welche DT Schnur, welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss'*


 
Da jede DT-Schnur, so der Hersteller sich an die Vorgaben hält, auf den ersten 9,14 m das selbe Gewicht hat, und es zudem eigentlich keinen wesentlichen Taper-Unterschied bei DT-Schnüren gibt, lautet die Antwort = EINE DT-5


Ob das nun eine gelbe oder grüne, der Firma x oder y ist, ist letztlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## fischling (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Da jede DT-Schnur, so der Hersteller sich an die Vorgaben hält, auf den ersten 9,14 m das selbe Gewicht hat, und es zudem eigentlich keinen wesentlichen Taper-Unterschied bei DT-Schnüren gibt, lautet die Antwort = EINE DT-5
> 
> Ob das nun eine gelbe oder grüne, der Firma x oder y ist, ist letztlich Geschmackssache.



Ja, das ist eine gute Wahl, und wenn man noch weiter zurück will, kann man auch versuchen irgendwo noch eine 5er Levelleine zu finden und daran als Spitzenteil verschiedene Polyleader anschlaufen. Damit ist man dann sogar wieder up to date und vielseitiger in den Anwendungsbereichen.

FISCHLING


----------



## WK1956 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



fischling schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine gute Wahl, und wenn man noch weiter zurück will, kann man auch versuchen irgendwo noch eine 5er Levelleine zu finden und daran als Spitzenteil verschiedene Polyleader anschlaufen. Damit ist man dann sogar wieder up to date und vielseitiger in den Anwendungsbereichen.
> 
> FISCHLING


 
bist du nicht in der Lage andere Ansichten und Erfahrungen zu aktzeptieren oder mußt du dich einfach nur wichtig machen?
Eine DT ist eine durchaus geeignete Schnur und man kann damit sogar Fische fangen.


----------



## fischling (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Moin Werner,

ich hoffe, wenigstens Volker und die anderen Leser haben mich in dem gemeinten Sinne verstanden.

Ich habe nichts *gegen* DT-Leinen und stimme Volkers Antwort 100% zu weil es den Kern der Frage trifft. Die ergänzende Bemerkung habe ich gemacht, weil es früher auch Parallelschnüre gab an die entsprechende Spitzen angesetzt wurden oder es z.B. auch DT-Leinen mit Sinkspitzen gab. Diese Varianten baue ich mir jetzt selber, indem ich die Spitzen an meinen halbierten DTs mit Hilfe von verschiedenen Polyleadern austauschbar mache. Und eine DT ohne Spitze sieht eben aus wie eine früher erhältliche Levelleine.

FISCHLING

P.S.: Ich stufe mich eher als *MIB* ein > *M*inor *I*mportant *B*oardy


----------



## Stingray (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*



fischling schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich stufe mich eher als *MIB* ein > *M*inor *I*mprtend *B*oardy



Was ist denn *Imprtend* |kopfkrat ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischling (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Moin Thomas,

schon geändert, danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß FISCHLING


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Fischling,
ändere noch mal: Entweder 'important' oder 'impotent', je nachdem was es heißen soll!|bla:
Ist nicht böse gemeint, es stach mir nur in's Auge!|wavey:


----------



## fischling (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Thomas und Spaltkarpfen,

da war ich ja total daneben, anzüglich sollte das auf keinen Fall aufgefasst werden und diskriminierend schon gar nicht.

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.

FISCHLING


----------



## B2H2 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

bin dabei mir ein Fliegenruten set zu holen . was ist das beste für anfänger.


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

*Das wird ja immer besser in dem Thread* :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## fischling (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hallo Marian,

jetzt hast Du schon 523 Beiträge, ich jetzt 28, WK1956 gleich 20, außer er kann sich diesmal zurück halten und der Thread erreicht  bestimmt 1000 Aufrufe! Das ist zwar nichts gegenüber 25.000 Klicks, aber vielleicht kriegt B2H2 hier im falschem Thread doch eine brauchbare Auskunft von einem, der zufällig mitliest.

Gruß FISCHLING


----------



## Stingray (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Rekordhalter 1982 Beiträge :vik:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischling (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: DT Schnur Welche passt auf Diese Rute LPXE 5# 9 Fuss*

Hey Thomas,

im Nebenthread > "Fliegen binden" hat Rosi gerade ihren *3.595*-sten Beitrag beigesteuert, und alle Beiträge sind No Nonsens und hilfreich.

Ist Rosi das leuchtende Vorbild für uns, oder gibt es noch mehr Rekordhalter?

Für Dich gilt aber, Du bist wohl nur einer der weitaus Zweitbesten!

Trotzdem alle Anerkennung!

Gruß FISCHLING


----------

